# Mystical Forest



## PainterKen

This was my first "real" painting that I've ever done - the only other was a tree with no background/ground, just to see how brushes worked). I posted it in another thread where I asked a question, but as people may not read that thread, I'm open to critiques here ;-)


----------



## killmaven

I wish my first "real" painting was that good.


----------



## PainterKen

Thank you ;-) I'm sure it didn't take nearly 6 hours to do your first painting, though...haha!


----------



## paintingwithmarc

Really good. I love 'voidish' background and trees without leaves I always found were a real weak spot of mine when I started.


----------



## PainterKen

Thank you, paintingwithmarc ;-) I'm really proud of the foreground tree, but now that I have a liner brush those branches are much easier to do ;-)


----------



## PainterKen

Posting a time lapse of this painting, "just because", if anyone cares to watch it.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2g7oiuCA5NQ


----------



## George924

I've been meaning to respond to this piece and just now having the proper time to say something about it. The atmosphere perspective is rather nice, it gives the piece a nice depth to it and lets the viewer get lost in it for a while. Your sun beams that streak through the trees gives great movement for the eye to travel and directs the eye to the main focus of the tree...however, I would have liked to seen a bit more high comp detail to some of the bark towards the base of the trunk of the tree. The grass is done really nicely and works well with the piece.

Great time laps...what easel are you working with?


----------



## PainterKen

Thanks your for comments, George ;-) My weakness with trees tends to be with the leaves, and that extends to the grass, so your remark about the grass is much appreciated! I see what you mean about the detail in the tree. Something to work on in the future ;-)

The easel is one that I purchased at Walmart when I got my first set of paints/brushes there: http://www.walmart.com/ip/Alvin-Heritage-trade-Deluxe-Aluminum-Field-Easel/17367679. It's kind of wobbly, but does it's job. In the future, especially if I expand beyond the 16"x20" canvas size (this painting was done on canvas panel, but I've been working on actual stretched canvas lately), I may get one that is more sturdy.


----------



## VicCityArt

PainterKen said:


> Thanks your for comments, George ;-) My weakness with trees tends to be with the leaves, and that extends to the grass, so your remark about the grass is much appreciated! I see what you mean about the detail in the tree. Something to work on in the future ;-)
> 
> The easel is one that I purchased at Walmart when I got my first set of paints/brushes there: http://www.walmart.com/ip/Alvin-Heritage-trade-Deluxe-Aluminum-Field-Easel/17367679. It's kind of wobbly, but does it's job. In the future, especially if I expand beyond the 16"x20" canvas size (this painting was done on canvas panel, but I've been working on actual stretched canvas lately), I may get one that is more sturdy.


Live anywhere near Victoria B.C. Canada? I got a couple giant easels from a art school, the just bought new stuff, they're covered in dried paint, but there massive, could handle prolly a 5' by 5'


----------



## PainterKen

Wow, those would be huge canvases! Unfortunately, I live in the very southern end of Arizona, USA, near the US/Mexico border. I'd still take one, but after shipping costs it would probably be more efficient to purchase one new online, HA! ;-)


----------



## killmaven

PainterKen said:


> Thank you ;-) I'm sure it didn't take nearly 6 hours to do your first painting, though...haha!


No, brother, but I am a hack amatuer.


----------



## PainterKen

Bah, you're being too modest, I'm sure!


----------



## killmaven

PainterKen said:


> Bah, you're being too modest, I'm sure!


I have finally posted proof.


----------



## PainterKen

That painting is friggin' awesome man ("Nebula II")! I've been wanting to do a space scene, but I just can't come up with a design that I like, and I'm pretty sure I'll fail fairly hard if I try to replicate anything that I've seen in real life...lol.


----------



## killmaven

LOL, this thread should be about your fine work, not my insecurities. My apologies for the inadvertent hijack.


----------



## PainterKen

I don't mind. I'm usually the person who ends up hijacking threads in forums. It's nice not to be me for once! HA!


----------

